# The Social Network



## Vidboy10 (Oct 3, 2010)

So...
I saw it yesterday...


Spoiler



It actually wasn't that bad, I mean, I just think its a bit overrated...
I mean, Is it a bad movie? No, Is it a 5 star or "A" rated movie? No, Is it Oscar worthy? Yes. It it a good movie? Yes. 
I mean, It had an awesome soundtrack and cast but 38% was just boring...
And at the end it just felt like it was unfinished...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

in the end, would you recommend it?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 3, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> in the end, would you recommend it?


Oh defiantly, I just think its a bit overrated...


----------



## metamaster (Oct 3, 2010)

There can't really be any suspense in it, we know how Facebook ends up


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Oct 3, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> There can't be really any suspense in it, we know how Facebook ends up



"Oh no what happened to Facebook??? better ask someone on... oh wait


----------



## Radirgy Knight (Oct 3, 2010)

Heard it was only 40% true. However, it was soldout last night when my friends wanted to see it...


----------



## craplame (Oct 4, 2010)

I heard it's was going to be "movie of the decade". But, I doubt it. It looks like a good movie but not the best.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 4, 2010)

Spoiler alert: Facebook dies at the end.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 4, 2010)

I almost fell asleep yesterday in the movies yesterday.  Its so boring the only thing they do is talk and talk.  And it has 2 different settings.  So confusing in the beggining.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Its so boring the only thing they do is talk and talk.


Ummm... Dude...
Theres a huge majority of academy award winning movies that are like that...


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> *I almost fell asleep yesterday in the movies yesterday.  Its so boring the only thing they do is talk and talk*.  And it has 2 different settings.  So confusing in the beggining.



a lot of drama movies are usually like that. 12 angry men was very dialogue based, and thats considered a classic.

on the note about TSN, i kind of want to see it, really only because fincher directed it (still think it seems unlike a normal fincher movie ;p) but maybe when it gets released on dvd.


----------



## Jax (Oct 6, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Spoiler alert: Facebook dies at the end.



Twitter is Facebook's long lost evil twin brother!


----------



## BionicC (Oct 6, 2010)

Facebook dies at the start, and is actually a ghost the entire film.


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I almost fell asleep yesterday in the movies yesterday.  *Its so boring the only thing they do is talk and talk.*  And it has 2 different settings.  So confusing in the beggining.
> No shit?  I'm not sure what else you could have possibly been expecting.
> 
> QUOTE(BionicC @ Oct 6 2010, 02:42 PM) Facebook dies at the start, and is actually a ghost the entire film.


----------

